# حساب الحمل الحراري



## الهجانه (8 يوليو 2007)

لكم النحيه الساده المهدسين 

لديه اسئله عن حسابات الاحمال الحراريه وامل ان تفيدوني بمعلومات عنه 

1- قوانين حساب الحمل الحراري 
2- كيفية حساب الحمل الحراري 


ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## amin aly (16 مارس 2008)

وانا ايضا انتظر مهندس يكون علي دراية بهذا الموضوع


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled sleem (19 أغسطس 2010)

حسابات حمل التبريد


اولا يجب معرفة الفرق بين التعبيرات التالية :-
1 - الحرارةالمكتسبة heat gain :-
هى عبارة عن معدل اكتساب الاماكن للحرارة من مصادرها الخارجية والداخلية
2 - حمل التبريد cooling load :-
هوعبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة المطلوبة للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبتة داخل الاماكن المكيفة وحمل التبريد لا يساوى الحرارة المكتسبة لان جزء من الحرارةالمكتسبة يخزن فى المبنى ومشتملاتة.
3 - سحب الحرارة heat extraction :-
هى عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة من هواء الاماكن المكيفة وفى حالة الاستقرار تكون معدلات الحرارة المكتسبة وحمل التبريد وسحب الحرارة واحدة.
__________________


ثانيا العوامل المؤثرة على اكتساب المبنى للحرارة :-
ا - منابع خارجية ومصادرها external :-
انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط الخارجية , الداخلية, الاسقف, الارضيات.
تاثير اشعة الشمس على الحوائط الخارجية, النوافذ, الاسقف.
الحرارة المحمولة مع هواءالتهوية والهواء المتسرب الى غرف المبنى.
ب - منابع داخلية ومصادرها internal :-
الحرارة التى يولدها شاغلى المكان.
الحرارة الناتجة عن الاضاءة.
الحرارة الناتجة عن المعدات الحرارية والكهربية المتواجدة داخل المبنى .
ج - الهيئة الانشائية للمبنى building constrauction :-
مبنى خفيف او متوسط او ثقيل حيث يتغير معامل انتقال الحرارة منة خلال الحوائط والاسقف والارضيات والنوافذ والابواب وبذلك يتغير معدل انتقال الحرارة.
السقف الهرمى يجب ان تركب مراوح سحب هواء فى الجزء الهرمى لان درجة حرارتة تكون مرتفعة حتى لا تزيد الحمل الحرارى.
عزل المكان يؤدى الى تقليل انتقال الحرارة وبالتالى يقل الحمل الحرارى.
ظلال الاشجار القريبة من المبنى تقلل الحمل الحرارى.
النوافذ ونوع الستائر التى تغطيها يستحسن تغطية النوافذ بالستائر لمنع دخول اشعة الشمس او يركب اكثر من طبقة من الواح الزجاج بينهما فراغ.
د - اتجاة حوائط المبنى وابعادها :-
اقل كمية من الحرارة تنتقل منخلال الحوائط الشمالية نظرا لان نصف الكرة الشمالى نادرا ما تصل الية الشمس وكذلك زاوية ميل اشعة الشمس تكون حادة جدا.
الناحية الشرقية تكون اكبر قليلا من الشمالية نظرا لات اشعة الشمس تترك هذا الجانب من المبنى قبل ان ترتفع درجة الحرارة الى اقصاها خلال اليوم كما ان زاوية السقوط اكبر من الاتجاةالشمالى.
الحوائط التى تواجة الناحيةالجنوبية تتعرض لاشعة الشمس خلال الساعات المتاخرة من الصبح والمبكرة بعد الظهر وكذلك زاوية السقوط تكون اكبر من السابقة وينتج عن ذلك زيادة فى كمية الحرارةالمنتقلة داخل الغرف.
اما ناحية الغرب فان كمية منالحرارة تنتقل من خلالها لانها تتعرض لاشعة الشمس من بعد الظهر وحتى وقت الغروب كذلك زاوية السقوط تكاد تكون عمودية.
الطريقةالثانية


بحساب المساحةبالمتر المربع وضربها فى اى من المعاملات الاتية حسب نوع الحمل:-
حمل حرارى عالى 800BTU/hr/m2
حمل حرارى متوسط 700Btu/hr/m2
حمل حرارى منخفض 600Btu/hr/m2
الطريقةالثالثة


اذا كان الارتفاع اكبر من 3 متر يتم حساب الحجم وضربة فى اى من المعاملات الاتية :-
حمل حرارى عالى 226Btu/hr/m3
حمل حرارى متوسط 233Btu/hr/m3
حمل حرارى منخفض 200Btu/hr/m3
الطريقةالرابعة
الحمل الحرارى للمكان(الحوائط-الاسقف-النوافذ-الابواب-الارضيات-الهواء الخارجى) من (250-600) Btu/hr/m2
الحمل الحرارى للاشخاص من (400-650) Btu/hr/person
الحمل الحرارى للاجهزة الكهربائية والاضاءة = الواط المستهلك
* 3.4 Btu/hr/watt
مجموع الحرارة المحسوسة Btu/hr
الحرارةالكامنة=الحرارة المحسوسة* 30%
الحمل الحرارى= مجموع الحرارة المحسوسة+الحرارةالكامنة

ارجو ان تعيد قراءة الموضوع بأمعان اكثر 
ارجو ان تركز على .... ثانيا العوامل المؤثرة على اكتساب المبنى للحرارة :-

بعدها نبدا بحساب الحمل الحراري لقاعة فرضا تكون مربعة الشكل مكونة من اربع جدران 10 متر طول 5 متر عرض اي المساحة الكلية للقاعة تكون 50 متر مربع


1- حساب الجدران لو فرضنا الجدار الاول ارتفاع الجدار 3 متر 3x5=15 متر مربع
وهو من الناحية الشمالية

اي يكون اقل حمل حراري 250 BTU/H 
اذا يكون الحمل 250X15 =3750 BTU/h
الثاني من الناحية الغربية 10X3=30 متر مربع اي يكون اعلى حمل 600 BTU/H
اذا يكون الحمل 10X600=6000 BTU/H
الجدران الاخرى تحسب بنفس الطريق

لو فرضنا ان الجدران الباقية داخلية اي يكون الحمل بها بسيط جدا ولايذكر
اذا يكون حمل الجدران 6000+3750 = 9750 btu/h

2- الحمل الحراري للاشخاص
لو فرضنا ان الاشخاص الذين يعملون بالقاعة عددهم 20 شخض

نأخذ معدل الحمل للشخص الواحد مابين 400-650 تقريبا 500 BTU/H 

اذا يكون الحمل 500X20=10000 BTU/H

3- حساب الحمل الحراري للاجهزة الكهربائية المستخدمة
يحسب استهلاك كل جهاز WATT على حدة وتجمع ويكون الناتج هو الحمل المستخدم
اما الطريقة الاسرع هو حساب استهلاك الكلي للقاعة اي كمية الكهرباء WATT المصممة للقاعة
لو فرضنا ان كمية الاستهلاك الكلية 10000 Watt

يكون الحمل الحراري 3.4/10000 = 2941 btu/h

حساب الحمل الكلي

** نأخد مجموع الاستهلاك للاحمال ويسمى الحمل المحسوس 
2941+10000 + 9750 = 22691 
** حمل الحرارة الكامنة = حمل الحرارة المحسوس 22691 يضرب في 30% 
الحرارة الكامنة = 6807.3 btu/h

الحمل الحراري الكلي للقاعة = 6807.3 + 22691 = 29498.3 btu/h 


هذا الرقم بسيط لاننا لم نقم بحساب الجدران الباقية والسقف وامور اخرى 

ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي 

منقول للفائدة

ولا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 أغسطس 2012)

Heat load calculation.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


في الرابط طريقة لحساب الحمل الحراري في الابنية والمنشآت المختلفة وهو ماخوذ من كتاب handbook of engineering calculations
وطريقة الحساب بسيطة ومنطقية وتنفع المختصين وغير المختصين.

نفس المشاركة سبق ان تمت بخصوص سؤال شبيه طرح في قسم الهندسة المدنية .

ارجو ان تجدوا فيه الفائدة .


----------



## nofal (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

